# Born in Germany - any chance to become a resident?



## livinguk (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone know or had experience trying to get residency in Gerrmany on the basis of birth country? I.e. I was born in Germany, but when I was about 4yo my parents left the country (my parents, as well as I, are not Germans).


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

as a citizen of the UK it should not matter, right? you can just exercise your treaty rights.


----------



## livinguk (Jun 5, 2013)

That's right. But unfortunately, I am not a citizen in the UK (only a resident)


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It is NOT possible to get German citizenship based on being born in the country.
You need to have at least one German parent or lived in Germany for a long time to get the citizenship.


----------



## sweetginger (Jun 12, 2013)

beppi said:


> It is NOT possible to get German citizenship based on being born in the country.
> You need to have at least one German parent or lived in Germany for a long time to get the citizenship.


I second beppi.. How long your parents lived in Germany when you were born? also how old are you now? If yours parents lived in Germany for I think 8 years (not sure though) you have an option to opt for German citizenship. But you should make this choice when you are 18. 

Disclaimer: This is not a legal advice.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

ähm, I think the original question was about residency not citizenship!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You are right. But then the answer is still No.


----------

